# Awesome music videos



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty self-explanatory 

Post what you think are good music vids.

To start http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=49757395


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

:smug:


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> :smug:



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkynNTUEzJU


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty much any of the "literal version" videos (Birdhouse In Your Soul, Total Eclipse Of The Heart, Take On Me, I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That), etc)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Anything by Rhapsody of Fire. Gotta love videos that talk about dark prophecies, epic battles, fierce dragons, mighty warriors, etc. And some videos even contained cheesy sword fights.

Cheesy, but awesome.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 13, 2009)

If we include misheard lyrics videos, nothing beats these:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeSz0sYoYds&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWu-HQu0y14
I think pretty much every Necrophagist song can be turned into a great one of these.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.channel&vanity=theymightbegiants

yep
even the kids videos
shut up

also jon spencer's in the guitar (the lion sleeps tonight), he's with his wife, he's wearing a shiny suit
i know nobody but me thinks thats cool or whatever, but thats why i said it okay


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 13, 2009)

For those that have not had the privilege to see the music video for Aphex Twin's song Rubber Johnny, then here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3far9oHZOsI

It might be NSFW.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> :smug:
> 
> (Immortal GIF)



You beat me to the obligatory Wintermoon video!


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> You beat me to the obligatory Wintermoon video!


;3

Ok for serious now.

*Dark Funeral* - *My Funeral*
*Behemoth* -*  At The Left Hand Ov **God*


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2009)

[yt]wDR3nH2InVc[/yt]
[yt]QfsQ2-rMhRQ[/yt]


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

[yt]YgSVTdAtNYE[/yt]

when i was little kid i thought david byrne was a crazy sorcerer or something
when i was like 6 or 7 i thought i saw a behind the music or whatever that said that he was big into magic and that this one guy was eating dinner with him and when he left his pants were gone

i think it was some kind of dumb metaphor or something, but i didnt understand it when i was a kid
or maybe i misheard it

either way, i thought david byrne was a wizard or some shit
yeah

edit: didnt know you could embed videos again
so yeah

[yt]t5fOvcta3Ws[/yt]
my dad made me beat xplora1 so we could see this
god
it was terrible :c (cool video, though)


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

[yt]EjAoBKagWQA[/yt]
[yt]R8s4AEKrYm0[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 13, 2009)

[yt]zmo7tyrtGW0[/yt]

[yt]QtEmcruWTso[/yt]

[yt]3vA5ZbKnbZw[/yt]

[yt]Gt-aWvS4eUA[/yt]

[yt]vJEwo_gwO9M[/yt]

[yt]k7bKx0-shPI[/yt]

[yt]2dy7Cg36qfY[/yt]


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 13, 2009)

heres a great video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y3CMlvrkN0


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

hahaha
how did i miss that fucking koto video


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 13, 2009)

[yt]irp8CNj9qBI[/yt]


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

No such thing as an "awesome" music video.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qReKppA71DE

The only music video that you'll EVER need.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qReKppA71DE
> 
> The only music video that you'll EVER need.



looooool. I remember seeing that when I was six years old. I still have an audio tape I made of me making fun of it while it was on TV.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPT7q825gwI

Classic Spike Jonez directed video.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 14, 2009)

Official music videos only?

Talvikuningas is pretty decent, somewhat.  

Wishmaster by Van Canto also works, if only for its cheesiness.



Captain Spyro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qReKppA71DE
> 
> The only music video that you'll EVER need.



I'd suggest this one instead.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEZtiW8oUh8 - Stupid Girls-Pink.  It's funny


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1306KbRWlpM

It gets awesome when the Agnus Dei starts <3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'd suggest this one instead.



HA! Awesome man. Awesome.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy7bSowFIr8 not really a big fan of the band, but I like the song and the video. Cmon who doesn't wanna just run into a house and tear it apart while listening to a good metal song.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

heres a couple which are fan made but really funny:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CcotpUrB0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKGiOY72ru4&feature=related


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 23, 2009)

The Chemical Brothers - Let forever be cause it's trippy

Friendly Fires - Skeleton boy cause it's simple, but still cool

The Gossip - Love long distance cause they're BALLOONS


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 23, 2009)

The new music video by Rammstein, "Ich tu dir weh" explosions and shit....good times


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Warning: The posted video will likely contain materials offensive to those with strong religious values. Also, if you don't like sexual or suicidal innuendo, *avoid it*. I'm a Christian myself, but find the video interesting, considering the giant metaphors.

Farmer Boys - Here Comes the Pain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHJX9MVqc1U


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB1T_yCvGFg


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRrjcxjko0

Trip-ey.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

"Weightless" - All Time Low

"First Day of My Life" - Bright Eyes

"Handlebars" - Flobots

"Lunchbox" - Marilyn Manson

"I Don't Like the Drugs" - Marilyn Manson

"Misery Business" - Paramore


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> "Weightless" - All Time Low
> 
> "First Day of My Life" - Bright Eyes
> 
> ...


 
you have an even better taste in music than i thought before


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

this is some freaky deaky shit
(Lady GaGa - Paparazzi)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMvrNO9fUM0


----------



## Ricia (Dec 24, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> when i was little kid i thought david byrne was a crazy sorcerer or something
> when i was like 6 or 7 i thought i saw a behind the music or whatever that said that he was big into magic and that this one guy was eating dinner with him and when he left his pants were gone
> 
> i think it was some kind of dumb metaphor or something, but i didnt understand it when i was a kid
> ...


 
I love David Byrne so much. He's so delicious and crazy.

On the topic of Peter Gabriel though, I was going to go with Sledgehammer which is fantastic but this is one of my favorites. I find Mr. Gabriel strangly hot in it.

[yt]bo9riZYUpTw[/yt]


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

[yt]P0CHAZJr3OE[/yt]


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 25, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I love David Byrne so much. He's so delicious and crazy.
> indeed Talking Heads rock.
> 
> On the topic of Peter Gabriel though, I was going to go with Sledgehammer which is fantastic but this is one of my favorites. I find Mr. Gabriel strangly hot in it.
> ...



 indeed Talking Heads rock.
Huge fan of Peter Gabriel here, but I couldn't find a good vid, so here another band I love to death

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AceNg5WrF9I&feature=PlayList&p=7D098EF2B2B29C49&index=33

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7KDOAj4Xo&feature=PlayList&p=7D098EF2B2B29C49&index=39


----------

